# Desert Eagle?



## blackbear (Nov 4, 2009)

What are your thoughts on the 44mag&50AE Desert Eagle for deer/hog hunting?Anyone ever own or fire one?
Thanks for any info!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Nov 4, 2009)

i had the opportunity to shoot them both, at johns mtn wma, thanks to a nice guy next to me. they are smooth. able to reach out to a target 100 yards away. one day i'll have the money to get one.


----------



## pnome (Nov 4, 2009)

I've fired the .50AE deagle.   Not much fun.   I'm thinking that a semi-auto pistol wouldn't be accurate enough for hunting.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 4, 2009)

I am not that partial to using brass-flingers to hunt with, but the DEs are pretty accurate and there is no question that the .44 Mag or .50AE will put the smack down on a hog or deer within reasonable ranges.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Nov 4, 2009)

I once had a DE in 44 Mag with the alloy frame.  Very light recoil, about like a 45 ACP.  Plenty accurate for hunting.


----------



## Forkhorn (Nov 4, 2009)

They are fairly accurate. In the .44 you would need to go with as stout a load as you can find to ensure that it cycles all the time (not an issue with the .50), and keep them CLEAN!! Mine would jam pretty regularly if it was neglected at all. You used to be able to get an extended barrel and scope mount for hunting to improve the package, I think it was discontinued, but there should be some in the used market to be had.


----------



## SakoL61R (Nov 4, 2009)

Concur with my "HandCannon Coalition" partner!

I hunted with a .44 DE w/a scoped 14 in barrel many, many years ago.
Handloaded Hornady 240 XTP's in front of a stout charge of Win 296 did the job on hogs and deer.   My farthest kill was 60 yds or so.

Pros: 
Fast follow-up shots.
8+1 comes in handy when you're still hunting hogs and run into a herd of 'em up close.....
Plenty accurate to 100 yds with the long barrel.  
I carried the regular barrel (6 in./open sights) with me and changed it out when walking to/from the stand.  Accurate as well. 
Very, very few malfunctions(keep it clean, use quality ammo!!!). 
The design really cuts the recoil as compared to revolvers.  
 Lotsa fun!!!

Cons: With the scoped barrel; heavy, cumbersome- darn near a crew served weapon.  
Cannot shoot anything but full power loads, jacketed bullets only.


----------



## LeadSlinger89 (Oct 17, 2010)

only thing i would recomend is changeing the sights. or at least put you a white dot on the front blade. the front blade is hard to see against a dark backgound if you get the black gun. 
the 50ae isnt that bad. DO NOT LIMP WRIST IT!!! it WILL give you a little kiss if you do!!!!!
The trigger is amazing on these things! very soft and very clean. best of any unmodified handgun i have ever felt. 
the recoil is NOT as bad as everyone makes out... its very controllable as long as you have a pair under your belt...now dont get me wrong, you go tear through a box of 50 rounds, and youre gonna know you did it!! mainly your wrist though... 
heavy...but balanced. heavier to hold by your side than stretched out to shoot (sounds weird i know, but trust me...)
VERY fun to shoot. and ammo isnt that bad either...i mean, its higher than standard pistols like 9mm or 40sw, but you aint gonna sling 400 rounds at the range like you would with 9 or 40...
highly recomend one. i mean, play it right and you can grab one at a pawn shop for 750 to 1000 in great shape used. same price as a decent rifle... and more fun too!! and besides that...
ITS A FREAKIN 50 CAL!!!!!! WELCOME TO MAN LAND!! lol
nothin beats braggin rights... lol


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 17, 2010)

ive got a 500 smith and wesson revolver way safer for follow up shots. ive heard of too many people double tapping on those desert eagles shoot themselves in the head plus the grip is huge


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 17, 2010)

and the 500 is way stronger


----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2010)

It's a shame they were bought out by the Moonies.


----------



## NapoleonTanerite (Oct 18, 2010)

Taporsnap77 said:


> ive got a 500 smith and wesson revolver way safer for follow up shots. ive heard of too many people double tapping on those desert eagles shoot themselves in the head plus the grip is huge



wut?

i've never heard of someone shooting themselves in the head with a Desert Eagle.  I've heard of a few people bonking themselves because they didn't hold the pistol securely enough, but never shooting themselves.  Please provide some reference to your outlandish claim.

As for the pistol itself, I own a 50AE version.  The recoil is not that bad, and in my opinion is WAAAY over exaggerated.  The pistol is very heavy compared to other pistols, and feels at least 50% heavier than my full size 1911.  

The other down side is the ammo is quite expensive, so practice at the range gets spendy quickly, and the pistol definitely takes some getting used to to shoot accurately.


----------

